# snags and such



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Anthony- The piece of wreck we fished had 1 BIG snag, but we quickly learned to stay a couple feet away from it. The thing is, most of the 'snags' hold fish and tempt you to gamble with your rig. The hardest part is losing so much lead. I'm not to concerned with losing a few hooks and 3-way swivels, but let me have my weights back. Fortunately on this day we got away with little weight which translated into real good feel, and not much $ lost. We had more problems with fish breaking us off than getting snagged while probing. I can see upgrading the leader going to the hook; had 1 break off this way. I just couldn't believe they would shred that 30lbs. Spiderwire like they did. Just 'SNAP'!! The bigger fish we did land came from that snag; it felt like a cable or something down there.... Where's the fiberoptic line camera when you need it?? Imagine looking at the wreck and fish while they're eating..... it'd be hard to remember you were fishing and not watching 'Wild America' or something............ Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*WHOOPS!!!*

This was supposed to be under the report thread...... Sorry guys! Where's that coffee....... 

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah it's surprising how strong those bad boys are. I use 50lb braid on my reels, I was gonna consider dropping down to 30lb but decided to stay with the 50lb. The hard part is getting the big boy outta the wreck. Once you get the fish about 10ft away, the rest is easy. I've heard that there are some tog that can even break 50lb braid :jawdrop: , I haven't seen it yet but have heard stories about it. Another trick I use is rubber bands b/w the end loop and the sinker. Usually when I get snagged I leave it there for a minute or two and if I feel something pulling, I start reeling as hard as I can to break the rubber band but usually end up with some nice fish that way. As a friend of mine would say, toggin' gets in your blood.


----------

